# Where do I start



## topcat7574 (Apr 15, 2011)

I paid $1900.00 for it off of Craiglist, seems to be about what they go for around here. All I can say for now is the right rear axle leaks a little, it does have the 12 volt redo and I changed the cam follower pin, so the hydros work decent now. But my main concern is when I start it I have around 20# oil pressure, then drops to 10# and after about 30 minutes its like 2 to 5#. What does it sound like to y'all, is it a overhaul deal or what? I did all new engine and hydro oil, new plugs, sounds like a kitten purring when running, but it smokes some to. I would like to pull a brush hog with it, I have 30 acres of pasture to cut with her if possible. Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! We had one when I was around 13 years old, but don't remember much about them after all these years. We do have lots of buffs on here though who will know what you should expect. Nice unit by the way!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

What weight oil did you use ??


----------



## bstrang4 (Apr 12, 2011)

I was a mechanic at a Ford tracor dealorship for 7 years and have overhauled several 2n,9n, and 8n engines. Most 12 volt conversions were done because the engine was so worn that compression was too low for the original 6 volt system to spin the engine fast enough for easy starting. Low oil pressure when the engine is up to operating temp. is 
due to worn rod and main bearings. If there is no knock from rod bearing wear or rumble from main bearing wear I would try a heavier oil such as 15w-40 or if the weather is warm 20w-50. Also, be sure to put an over-running clutch between the pto and the bushhog or it will push the tractor when the clutch is stepped on.


----------



## topcat7574 (Apr 15, 2011)

I went back with 20w-50 oil when I changed it. Do you think a oil pump over haul will do any good? Can I work this tractor with that kind of pressure. I don't hear any knocks or rumbling, it's confusing because it sound so smooth. Also, thanks for your help with this. By the way, is this a over running clutch in the pic below.:usa:


----------



## bstrang4 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes that is an over-running clutch. The first thing to do is to hook up an oil pressure gauge to verify that the oil pressure is really that low when hot. Old dash gauges will often not read the correct pressure due to age or build up in the line. If the pressure is still that low at temp. , I would be reluctant to try to pull a mower as the load could do real damage. The oil pump may be bad, the pickup screen may be partially clogged, or the oil pressure relief valve may not be seating. This will mean removing the oil pan to check this. If you have to go this far, replacing the bearings is not that much more work. Good luck and let me know what you find.


----------

